# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker ..1118 Huawei E303h,ZTE MF90 Bolt B07 direct unlock, and many more added

## mohamed73

Added unlock supoport:  *Huawei E303h* by flashing: *Tutorial here:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Added Unlock *MF90 Bolt B07 (direct unlock)* without flashing.  *Internal modules:*
Hewlett Packard MU736
Sierra Wireless AirPrime MC8301V  *Modems:* 
Huawei K4203
Longcheer WM66E
ZTE D6602
ZTE MF682  *Routers:* 
Huawei E5170
Huawei E5221 
T-MOBILE 4G MOBILE HOTSPOT
T-MOBILE SPEEDPORT HSPA
NETGEAR AirCard 341U
ZTE MF23  *Unlock guides :*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Get news first:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## masy

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------

